# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  New model GMC Cement Mixer (Washy like?...)

## Batpig

Dear Guys, 
Only a few weeks ago or so, there was a thread going on about the then-current GMC Cement Mixer model - the CMX000. The comments made at the time about the thing were reasonably positive. 
Well, it sounds like they might have deleted that model (read "Bunnings has sold the last one out of the container-load), and replaced it with a new smaller cheaper model - the CMX220: http://www.gmcompany.com.au/index.cf...oducts&pid=590
The asking price for them at the BigB seems to be $229. 
It's a funny-looking little thing, but at least it's not "drill-powered" or something... :Biggrin: . My question obviously is, has anyone bought one of them yet, and if so - what's she like? 
In terms of intended use, I've probably got about a tonne or just slightly less of concrete to mix up for rendering and concreting that I need to do around the place, while my brother has got some posts that he needs to set into the ground for the shed he's building. 
Many Thanks,
Batpig.

----------


## Batpig

Back again Chaps, 
Thought I'd post this photo of the new one that I'm asking about. 
Thanks again,
Batpig.

----------


## Bloss

Haven't tried one, but it is a tiny mixer./ At that price would probably do the job - just slow and small loads (less than half a barrow each time according to the specs). Not much to lose really for a series of small jobs. The 1/3 hp motor is pretty small, but with the right drive ratio from the belt that should be OK.  
Do an ebay search on cement mixer though - there are others around that have similar or better specs at the same much higher price, but they are all chinese and cannot be expected to last well unless treated with care. Eg; http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-CEMENT-CO...QQcmdZViewItem  OR http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-550W-3-4-...QQcmdZViewItem

----------


## Batpig

Thanks Bloss, 
Yes, the GMC unit is quite light compared to the two in those links you provided. That worries me a bit on the one hand from a quality point of view, but suits me on the other, because it means I can haul the thing upstairs (and mix out of bags, say), rather than set up a larger unit downstairs, and then work out some way of trying to get useful volumes up the steps. 
Just by the by, did you happen to notice in the second link that there is a "Buy It Now" price of $279.99 on the unit, and then a list of separate delivery charges according to locale, including $65 for Victoria, and then another option of $300 for COD pick-up from Brunswick. Am I missing something, or is the real "Buy It Now" price therefore actually $300  :Confused: . It doesn't surprise, hey - Purchase Cost built into the Freight charge. It must go on a heckuva lot on eBay - it's just that they don't always offer you a "collect" option that suddenly makes it obvious... 
Many Thanks Bloss,
Batpig.

----------


## Bloss

I have mate who has one of these for indoor work, small jobs and he reckons it is the bees knees: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Five-Cubic-Ce...QQcmdZViewItem 
There is also a mob selling a similar item on ebay that comes with a stand.

----------


## Batpig

Dear Bloss, 
That does look pretty interesting - the capacity is decent and the weight isn't too bad. 'Tis certainly the same unit as the one on the stand, which would obviously be a better setup again. 
I shall chat to me bruther about it on Sutterdee... 
Many Thanks,
Batpig.

----------

